# Curling Irons - Marcel or Spring?



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 14, 2007)

so i was on a mission to find a great new hair straightener before,which then warped into a mission to find a flat iron that curls. i got the Sedu 1 1/4" for my birthday and i love it!

now im on another mission to find a great curling iron. right now i have a really fat Wigo one (its black and red) and its just not cutting it, plus i have really thick long hair and it feel the rod is so short. Ive been looking into the Hot Tools irons because ive heard nothing but good about them. 

Has anyone tried the Marcel handle Hot Tools or marcel handles in general? i really like that the rod is longer and that the clip doesnt look as bothersome as on the spring loaded ones. im wondering if its worth a go.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 14, 2007)

I only use Marcel. I'm a cosmetologist, though. They take some practice if you've never used them before, but you'll never look at a spring iron again. Oh, and I have the Hot Tools barrel iron. I use it 1-2 times a week. I love the results, but the purple paint does chip off.


----------



## happythermia (Dec 14, 2007)

Check out this iron by enzo milano:
// ENZO MILANO //

you just wrap the hair around - it is soo cool! a rep came by and did a demonstration at our school (cosmo school) and it was really easy to use.  It doesn't have a clip at all


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 15, 2007)

I think the hot tools marcel would be good for you, if you know how to use a marcel.

Personally, I "learned" how to use a marcel in school, and I can't be bothered. It was really really hard to get used to, and spring irons are easier for me. Everyone is different though. And I can definetly say that many stylists that I know would rather use a marcel any day of the week. Personally...it _does _look a little bit easier to curl hair using a marcel but thats only if you can figure out the way to use them. And I couldn't.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 17, 2007)

yay! i just ordered my 1" Hot Tools Marcel on Folica, as well as the Braun Cordless SmoothStyler (its a cordless travel curling iron). im debating whether to keep the latter for myself or give it to my boss as a christmas present.


----------

